# Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen



## Defels (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Hechtrute mit einem Wg von 30-80g. Bekomm ich da auch spinner mit ca. 5gramm ausgeworfen?

Wenn nicht, welche ruten sind dafür geeignet um auf Hecht zu angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*



> Wenn nicht, welche ruten sind dafür geeignet um auf Hecht zu angeln.


Du solltest wohl umgekehrt fragen, welche Spinner sind auf Hecht geeignet?
Ein Barschspinner mit 5gr. sicher nicht!
Ein Mepps 5er Größe hat 30gr. und dürfte auch mit deiner Hechtrute zu werfen sein!

Hier mit dem habe ich schon einige Hechte gefangen:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Mepps-Aglia-Longue-Redbow-Spinner-Gr-5-3er-Pack--13235.html

Jürgen


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Das wird wohl mehr schlecht als recht hinhauen. Die Rute sollte sich schon vor dem Wurf ein wenig aufladen. 
Normalerweise wird die Rute nach dem zu werfenden Gewicht und nicht nach dem zu erwartenden Zielfisch ausgewählt.
Und außerdem gehen bei den verschiedenen Herstellern die WG-Angaben doch recht weit auseinander. 
Ich habe hier z.B. eine Greys-Prowla und eine Shimano Speedmaster. Beide ungefähr mit gleichen WG-Angaben. unterscheiden sich jedoch wie Tag und Nacht !


----------



## Blechinfettseb (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du solltest wohl umgekehrt fragen, welche Spinner sind auf Hecht geeignet?
> Ein Barschspinner mit 5gr. sicher nicht!
> Ein Mepps 5er Größe hat 30gr. und dürfte auch mit deiner Hechtrute zu werfen sein!
> 
> ...



Genau meine Gedanken :m


----------



## Defels (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

bekomm ich denn auch wobbler in der gewichtsklasse?


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*



Defels schrieb:


> bekomm ich denn auch wobbler in der gewichtsklasse?



Meine Güte, Du bekommst alles was Du bezahlen kannst in jeder Größe, Gewicht und Farbe. 

Warst Du schonmal in einem Angelladen?#h

Nachtrag: Sorry, sehe gerade das ich hier im Jungangler-Forum bin. Also nimms nicht so hart. Schau dir mal die Auswahl in den Onlineshops an, da bekommst Du einen guten Überblick.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Natürlich gibt es Wobbler in den Gewichtsklassen, wo sie mit deiner Rute vernünftig geworfen, b.z.w. gefischt, werden können.
Ich würde dir zu Markenwobblern raten,diese sind zwar etwas teurer, als Günstigwobbler aus der Grabbelkiste.
Dafür haben sie aber ein fest definiertes Laufverhalten!
Allen voraus Modelle von Salmo und Rapala.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du bisher entweder überhaupt nicht, oder nur wenig geangelt hast. Daher wäre es am einfachsten und am günstigsten, wenn du zunächst mal mit Blech deine Erfahrungen machst.
Effzett Blinker in 40gr. z.B., wirst du weiter als jeden Wobbler werfen können, die Köderführung ist leicht, kann sowohl tief als auch flach gefischt werden und zu guter letzt, fängt seine Fische!
Ein guter und bewährter Wobbler ist z.B. der Salmo Perch, wobei du die Lauftiefe natürlich deinem Gewässer entsprechend wählen solltest.
Ich fische z.B. in meinem tiefen Baggersee gerne den 12cm Super deep Runner. Der dürfte auch vom WG deiner Rute entgegen kommen!

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?wobbler_salmo_perch.htm

Der Rapala clackin Rap ist auch eine Weitwurfgranate, dazu variabel tief zu fischen, mir hat der auch schon gute Fische gebracht:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=RAPALACLACKINRAP8cm25g

Achtung, den gibt es auch in 9cm und 32gr., dass passt besser zu deiner Rute.
Ich konnte diesen nur nicht auf die Schnelle finden, musst du halt selber googeln!

Jürgen

P.S.: es wäre ganz nett, wenn du mal dein Gerät vorstellen würdest, also welche Rute, welche Rolle und die gefischte Schnur, dass hätte z.B. Einfluss darauf, ob man dich auch in Sachen Gummi beraten kann, wenn die Rute es hergibt damit zu fischen!


----------



## Defels (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Also die rute ist von Sänger, 2,40 lang mit WG 30-80g. Die rolle ist ne 2500er von shimano. Schnur hab ich noch keine wollte mir jetzt aber eine gefkochtene  kaufen vill habt ihr da tipps für mich?


----------



## Purist (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Wie sieht denn überhaupt dein Gewässer aus? Wenn du in 0,5-2m tiefen Bereichen angeln willst, macht das mit 40g Blinkern und 30g Spinnern auch keinen Spass. Dann empfehlen sich wirklich Kunstköder unter 10 Gramm und entsprechend dazu passend eine leichte Spinnrute.


----------



## antonio (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

ne 2500er rolle wäre mir zum hechtangeln zu klein.
als schnur nimm ne  geflochtene mit 15 bis 20 lbs realer tragkraft.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Eine 2500er Rolle ist zu klein für eine Rute mit dem WG, sowas passt bei 20-30gr.Wg.
Auf deine Rute sollte schon eine 4000er Rolle drauf.
Wenn deine Rolle eine der Plastikrollen von Shimano ist, Exage z.B., dann wird diese sich bis in den Rollenfuß verwinden, wenn du etwa den von mir empfohlenen Salmo super deep runner fischst.(Ich habe die Rolle selbst)
Natürlich kannst du die Rolle eine Weile fischen, aber lange wird sie die Belastung des Spinnfischens in dem WG-Bereich nicht mit machen!
Also solltest du bei Zeiten entweder über den Kauf einer 4000er Rolle für diese Rute nachdenken, oder eine leichtere Rute passend zu der 2500er Rolle!

Na da waren zwei wohl schneller als ich beim Schreiben, aber die sagen mit weniger
Worten, dass selbe wie ich!

Jürgen


----------



## Defels (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Wie schauts denn aus mit einer Spro Passion 730?


----------



## madpraesi (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Hallo Defels,
habe gerade gesehen du kommst aus Lippetal, wo angelst du denn ???
Gruß Christian #h


----------



## Defels (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Im Moment noch gar nicht |supergri Habe Im November den Angelschein gemacht und hole mir dann ab Januar meinen Jahresschein bei der Gemeinde ab. Denke mal dass ich recht oft an der Lippe anzutreffen sein werde. Werde auch noch in einen Angelverein einntreten und dann nen paar Altarme befischen.
Vill kann man sich ja mal zum Ansitz treffen, könnte noch nen paar tipps gebrauchen 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## madpraesi (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Ja können wir gerne machen,kann dich auch mal mit zur Möhne nehmen.Das können wir ja per PN ausmachen.
Gruß Christian :m


----------



## Defels (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

ja das hört sich gut an 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Defels (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

wo angelst du denn wenn du an der lippe angelst?


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*

Hi,

also weit werfen wirst du so nicht können aber sons ist das kein Problem.Wenn ich auf Hecht unterwegs bin nehme ich meine Hechtrute auch öfters für leichtere Köder wie Balzaholzwobbler,kleine Spinner oder Twister mit leichtem Kopf.Nicht optimal zu werfen aber sons kein Problem.Ich würde dir wenn du mit Spinner fischen willst folgende Modelle empfehlen.Für eher flachere Abschnitte Mepps Aglia Größe 4-5 oder wenn es etwas tiefer runter  gehen soll Mepps Aglia Long große 3-5.


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spinner mit Hechtrute auswerfen*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das wird wohl mehr schlecht als recht hinhauen. Die Rute sollte sich schon vor dem Wurf ein wenig aufladen.
> Normalerweise wird die Rute nach dem zu werfenden Gewicht und nicht nach dem zu erwartenden Zielfisch ausgewählt.
> Und außerdem gehen bei den verschiedenen Herstellern die WG-Angaben doch recht weit auseinander.
> Ich habe hier z.B. eine Greys-Prowla und eine Shimano Speedmaster. Beide ungefähr mit gleichen WG-Angaben. unterscheiden sich jedoch wie Tag und Nacht !


Hi,

also ich finde das nicht unbedingt notwendig für jedes Ködergewicht auf Hecht und allgemein eine andere Rute zu haben.Klar irgendwo gibt es schon Grenzen gerade wenn man ziemlich schwere Köder fischt.Aber nur weil ich leichte Balsaholzwobbler oder kleinere Spinner auf Hecht fische nehme ich doch keine Barschrute bzw. eine Rute mit wenig Wurfgewicht.Da werfe ich lieber paar Meter weniger als mit einer Rute zu fischen wo der Anschlag nichtmal richtig durchkommt.Kleinere Köder sind meist kein Problem auch wenn die Wufweite leidet.Anders sieht es natürlich aus wenn die Köder zu schwer für die Rute sind.Klar hat man genug Geld kann man sich für jedes Ködergewicht eine andere Rute kaufen aber notwendig ist das nun wirklich nicht meiner Meinung nach.Und da er ein Jungangler ist und den Schein erst neu hat erst recht nicht.Selber habe ich zwar auch massig Ruten mehr als ich bräuchte trotzdem nehme ich zum Spinnfischen nicht mehrere Ruten mit.Das ist mir dann doch zu doof tausend ruten im Boot zu haben.Da wird dann mit der Hechtrute auch mal ein 3er Mepps gefischt oder ein leichter Balsaholzwobbler die Fische interessiert das nicht und die paar Meter die ich weniger werfe sind auch egal.


----------

